# 31 Dec - Bobbin Head am



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

It's not the best of time for the tides but I have a few hours tomorrow morning so I'm going to use them down at Bobbin Head.

Will lauch from the canoe ramp about 6 am and fish up past the marina. With the low tide I plan to try some poppers out in a few places which have started to improve in the last month or so.

Anyone welcome to join


----------

